# oct/21/2008 photos



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I am in the middle of changing tanks, space, re-do, etc... so fish has to be relocating... I just quickly took some pictures...

Mostly wood eaters... with a few L134 froggies, and a trio of Hyprancistrus.









Residents
L02 - tiger... guarding eggs.









L137 - blue eye red fin... 









L134 - leopard frog









Hyprancistrus sp. lower rio









My 20 gallon long crystal red shrimp + cherry shrimp tank
I setup this tank mainly to breed shrimp to feed my fish... 









My 33 gallon neon tetra tank
Again, this tank is setup for using neon tetra as feeder. I can't seem to breed the shrimp fast enough to feed so neon tetra will do.









resident... anywhere from 300-500...









125 gallon tank...
almost empty... trying to make it into a catfish tank with lots of tigrinus...









resident in there includes a couple 6-8" adonis, L314, LDA46, L273, L47...









That is it for today...


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow - great photos!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Great shots charles. Very nice setup you have there and very interesting inhabitants!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

How do you breed the neons? I don't mind breeding them, but I can't seem to get the eggs to hatch. Do you mind sharing?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Great looking tanks, I like the setup in the first tank.



Zebrapl3co said:


> How do you breed the neons? I don't mind breeding them, but I can't seem to get the eggs to hatch. Do you mind sharing?


I wouldn't mind knowing myself.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I confused everyone...

I have a shrimp breeding tank and a neon tetra tank. I don't breed the neon, I just buy them and use them as feeder


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Geeze thats an expensive feeder.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Nice fish and setups. 

WHat are you feeding the neons to?


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

my catfish...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Charles I am sorry if someone has asked you already but where do you collect your wood from? Its all wonderful


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

All of your set up are very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

my little pond somewhere hidden among the mountains


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

charles said:


> I don't breed the neon, I just buy them and use them as feeder


I am looking at the beautiful picture of a neon and at your comment .... these don't go together ....
Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------

